# Plants going to the lights!



## CheCulo (Oct 28, 2021)

This is my first grow, all in all not to many problems, definitely made some mistakes and so far only 1 tent flood. I'm currently in the 3rd week of flowering and the stretch has brought them to the height of my light and I'm kind of stuck, can't raise the lights anymore and can't lower the plant. Should I just tie some string around them and gently bend them down? I'd hate to cut them.  Definitely going to plan for the stretch a little better next grow!


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Oct 28, 2021)

Tie, snap, bend or snip.  You're going to have to decide.  You already know something's gotta happen.  These people on here will give you good advice. I would stay away from snipping.  I'd wait for a couple more responses, but bottom line is it is going to be one of the above mentioned.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

Pick where you want to bend them, mash stem a little between thumb and finger, and bend her over. I usually only bend so that bud is still pointing up hill. Bend will repair, make a big knot formation and never slows down, just grows sideways.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2021)

They usually are done growing vertical after 3 weeks in a tent.   Listen to bubba.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## CheCulo (Oct 28, 2021)

I just did it, watched a few videos, but man it feels like your killing it when your squeezing it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

CheCulo said:


> I just did it, watched a few videos, but man it feels like your killing it when your squeezing it. Thanks for the help!


They will be fine, make sure they do not try to stand back up before the break heals


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2021)

You would be surprised what those plants can take. Ive had the fall over and almost break and didnt hurt them a bit.
Your pinching to make the stem soft where it wont actually break the skin of the stalk when you bend it over.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 28, 2021)

CheCulo said:


> I just did it, watched a few videos, but man it feels like your killing it when your squeezing it. Thanks for the help!




dont worry...cannabis plants are quite resilient and vigorous 

we got 2-3 pounds off these wounded ones


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

I've had them split on the side opposite to the bend, I thought it would fall off. Propped it up a day or so, big blob of scar tissue surrounding the split. Bud never went limp or anything.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> I've had them split on the side opposite to the bend, I thought it would fall off. Propped it up a day or so, big blob of scar tissue surrounding the split. *BUBBA* never went limp or anything.
> 
> Bubba


Not what she said


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

That B is a liar I tell ya!

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 28, 2021)

Bubba said:


> That B is a liar I tell ya!
> 
> Bubba


OK Limpy


----------



## Bubba (Oct 28, 2021)

Don't drop the soap!

Bubba


----------

